# Toddler with very dodgy nappies (TMI!!!!!!)



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi there,

Sorry about the almost empty first post...... I have to post from an iPad, and for some reason it will only let me type in the quick reply section, and not when I start a new thread.....

Now, this question is all going to be pretty gross, so I apologize.......

About three weeks ago I had a very bad stomach upset.  Immediately after, my nearly two year old daughter also had a dodgy tummy, which lasted for about three days.  She was having three of four very wet, stinky, huge poos a day.  Things calmed down thank goodness, and but although she went back to having only one poo a day, they were still runny (yuck!).  I didn't give this too much thought, as she has always varied between being a bit constipated through to being wet and sticky (sorry!),

Now today, we have already had two massive, very runny, diarrhea (sp?) poos, so I think she has an upset stomach again.  She seems well in herself, very chirpy, eating and drinking well.

I have been very conscious of hygiene over the last few weeks, but I am worried that somehow she has been contaminated again but I am not sure from where/whom.

Do I need to be worried about this incident specifically, or the last three weeks in general?  What can I do to try and bring her back to a more normal pattern??

We live abroad at the moment, and the language barrier may prove to be a bit of a challenge in describing this situation, so I would rather only see a doctor if really necessary!

Sorry for the vivid nature of this post!!

L-J


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi L-J, 

dont worry or apologise for the post, my life revolves around vomit, poo and wee being a childrens nurse!! ha ha, 

children tend to pick up bugs even though you are being extra careful with hand hygiene so your doing the right thing with hand washing etc but they will still get germs from somewhere, i would say that if daughter continues to drink lots of fluid ( give her more than normal), her appetite is as normal and she is her normal self ( not lethargic or anything) then she will be fine, its probably the remainder of the tummy bug, unless she is cutting a tooth or on antibiotics which can also cause loose stools, if she becomes unwell with it at all and stops drinking or it carries on for more than a few days then i would suggest a visit to a Dr. 


hope it clears up soon

nic


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

Can I just check something...... And this is gross again!!  Should I be worried that in between her bouts of tummy bug she has had one very wet poo a day?  Is that a concern, or should they be firmer??


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

all children are very different so its difficult to say, was this the norm before her tummy bug?? because generally one poo a day is absolutely fine and providing she is well i think she will be fine

nic


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, she is a one a day girl, it was just whether I should worry that it has been so wet and yucky.  Potty training will be fun if she stays like this!!!!  

Thanks for your advice, I am off to think of nicer thoughts now..... ;-)


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

ha ha im sure its just that its taking a bit of time to return to normal, 

nic


----------

